# FASTING UR DOWNLOAD SPEED.



## rajas700 (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is how to tripple ur speeds.

I went from 190kb/s up to 600kb/s so that should tell you something

If it FAILS up your computer, I take no responsibility.

Save this file as tweak.reg


REGEDIT4
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters]
"TcpWindowSize"=dword:faf0
"Tcp1323Opts"=dword:0

If you want to undo it, incase it messed u up, save this file as undo.inf


[Version]
signature=$CHICAGO$

[DefaultInstall]
DelReg=Delete_Reg_Entries


[Delete_Reg_Entries]
HKLM,System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters,TcpWindowSize
HKLM,System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters,Tcp1323Opts


Right click on undo.info and click install (to undo tweak)

Reboot ur comp for it to take effect 




I AM NOT RESPONSE IF IT FAILS OR CAUSE SOME DAMAGE TO UR COMPUTER.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Sep 5, 2005)

wat does this thing do?wat does it work for?
i mean normal downloads,torrents etc.
how can i get more than 10-15 KB/s i.e like 
200 KB/s when i am actually using a 64 Kbps line?


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 5, 2005)

It mean if get 3.5 k mean u may get 5k.200k for broadband connection.And  u  may get 13-14 k for 64 kbs.


----------



## sagar_mutha (Sep 5, 2005)

Dont know how but this really seems to be working!!!
I'm getting around 55-60KBps on LimeWire with my DataOne connection with a mere 3-4 sources...
Will try downloading more in the free hours and provide updates

[edit]It's not working for me too...
The download speeds I was getting wasn't due to the registry hack but had something to do with dataone itself coz i'm no longer getting such speeds...
@rajas-if u'r really getting speed boosts please give more details...


----------



## medigit (Sep 5, 2005)

didnt find any difference


----------



## Biplav (Sep 5, 2005)

its crap.
i tried this months back.
didnt hepl nor did it do any thing wrong


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 5, 2005)

*TRY*



			
				sagar_mutha said:
			
		

> Dont know how but this really seems to be working!!!
> I'm getting around 55-60KBps on LimeWire with my DataOne connection with a mere 3-4 sources...
> Will try downloading more in the free hours and provide updates




TRY.WORKS FOR ME AND sagar_mutha.


----------



## Netjunkie (Sep 7, 2005)

Nope

Didnt work for me

BTW, what does that do ?


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 7, 2005)

Not working for me..


----------



## Chirag (Sep 7, 2005)

Not working


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 7, 2005)

Not working........


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 7, 2005)

unless your cpu is limiting your download speeds, there is no way this is possible


your download speeds are set by your ISP

you would have to mod your modem, at the very least, to increase any download or upload speed


----------



## Ashis (Sep 8, 2005)

Let me try dis!

Hope It will Work...But I will take time to check the Chenge!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 8, 2005)

Not Working.

Try these

*www.petri.co.il/increase_broadband_connection_speed_in_windows_xp_2003.htm

*www.petri.co.il/speed_up_network_file_copying_in_windows_xp.htm

*www.petri.co.il/speed_up_lan_browsing_in_windows_xp.htm

*www.petri.co.il/increase_internet_connection_speed_in_windows_xp.htm


----------



## kjuvale (Sep 8, 2005)

not woking no difference


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 8, 2005)

hey guys thast totally wrong

you cannot downlaod at 600kbps if your maximum connection is 256 kbps

no one can exceed his maximum

only he can get his maximum

and i now which does this

INTERNET SPEED BOOSTER
www.robust.ws

TWEAKMASTER
www.tweakmaster.com


----------



## Ashis (Sep 9, 2005)

Not workin.....No difference in Speed!


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 10, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> hey guys thast totally wrong
> 
> you cannot downlaod at 600kbps if your maximum connection is 256 kbps
> 
> ...




This tool exeed the maximum????


----------



## theraven (Sep 10, 2005)

no it doesnt ...
it just does what the tweak does
only its for ppl who dun like messing wiht registry et al


----------



## dreams (Sep 11, 2005)

not working for me.. anyway a gud tip..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 12, 2005)

Will NEVER work...
i think he is changing the TCP  limit or somethin like that.


----------



## troubleshooter (Oct 13, 2005)

The broadband connection speed depends upon the router modem connected on ur telephone line. Since BSNL & MTNL use ATM's there is a 10 - 13% loss in speed. So for 256 kbps connection 200kbps - 225 kbps is the max u can achieve. In torrents sometimes it may go to 256kbps but the steady speed will be somewhere near 200kbps. I hope this should   u.


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 14, 2005)

Waht the hell is this?


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Oct 15, 2005)

This ain't possible LOGICALLY
and hence its not working practically


----------



## raj14 (Oct 15, 2005)

these tweaks never work, you can However, enable the QoS packet Scheduler to extract extra bit of bandwidth out of your connection, you won't get amazing downloads speed, but you would get a 5-9kbps more speed, it's  tried and tested method which has worked for me. ona  512k DataOne Connection  
Go to Start> Run> type: gpedit.msc (Group Policy Editor, only in Windows xp pro) go to Administrative Templates> Network> QoS packet Scheduler> On Right side, you should see: Limit Reservable Bandwidth, Click Enable and Set the Value to 0%, Disconnect, Disable LAN and then reconnect, you would notice a Slight Boost (no jumping from 15kBps to 600!) but a little boost, say you have a 256k connection and you normally get 243kbps, by doing this, you would get around 252kbps. if you're confused, see the image:
*img202.imageshack.us/img202/1961/qos6iz.th.jpg


----------



## Charley (Oct 15, 2005)

raj14 said:
			
		

> Go to Start> Run> type: gpedit.msc (Group Policy Editor, only in Windows xp pro) go to Administrative Templates> Network> QoS packet Scheduler> On Right side, you should see: Limit Reservable Bandwidth, Click Enable and Set the Value to 0%, Disconnect, Disable LAN and then reconnect, you would notice a Slight Boost (no jumping from 15kBps to 600!) but a little boost, say you have a 256k connection and you normally get 243kbps, by doing this, you would get around 252kbps.



How shud it be tweaked in Win 98 SE? Also how do u disable LAN and reconnect?


----------



## raj14 (Oct 15, 2005)

I Don't know about 98SE sorry man, but i run xp really sorry.
to disable LAN, (in XP, the 98SE Procedure won't be too diffrent) Go to Network connections
*img408.imageshack.us/img408/3643/nc5po.th.jpg

Right Click on LAN Icon and select Disable from the context menu
*img408.imageshack.us/img408/1645/landisable9bi.th.jpg

To reconnect, simply Double click on icon.


----------



## Charley (Oct 15, 2005)

*I tried it and didnt notice any change ..... *


----------



## raj14 (Oct 15, 2005)

It always worked for me, also as i said, the change would be lite, 5-10kbps that's it.


----------



## selva1966 (Oct 15, 2005)

raj14 said:
			
		

> I Don't know about 98SE sorry man, but i run xp really sorry.
> to disable LAN, (in XP, the 98SE Procedure won't be too diffrent) Go to Network connections
> *img408.imageshack.us/img408/3643/nc5po.th.jpg
> 
> ...




If I disable LAN or High-Speed Internet BSNL DataOne also does not connect. 
shows error 769.  I have XP Home


----------



## raj14 (Oct 15, 2005)

Hold On buddy, did you read my post carefully? you have to Disconnect and reconnect, obviously if you try to connect DataOne with LAN Disable it would fail.achacko asked how to Disable your LAn, i was just asnwering his query, i laso said, to RECONNECT Double click on Icon, now in all thsi were did i exactly told someone to stop their LAN and then connect?   chill man


----------



## Charley (Oct 16, 2005)

Tried it again and I see there is a 3kpbs change only. Let me check it again and see at another time.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 17, 2005)

there wont be much a difference coz windows by default is configured to allot 20% or ur bandwidth for it. once u make it to 0% you may get a max increase of 6kBps.

good tip tho!


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: TRY*



			
				rajas700 said:
			
		

> sagar_mutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it never worked for him as he said , due to maintainence work in the banglore server , one night bsnl users were getting speeds over 1MBps. i was downloading with dap @  230KBps approx and was getting sppeds over 100KBps in limewire with two simultanious downloads. i downloaded 3 gigs of data that night in 5 hrs.

see the screen 
*img382.imageshack.us/img382/7351/omg9er.th.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 19, 2005)

OMG!!!
230 KBps d/l speed........
It must be gr8 experience!
I never get above of 10 KBps in my Reliance connection.
Mostly I get 5-6 KBps d/l speed...


----------



## siriusb (Oct 19, 2005)

rajas700 said:
			
		

> unless your cpu is limiting your download speeds, there is no way this is possible


I don't get how cpu can be a factor in download speeds.



			
				rajas700 said:
			
		

> you would have to mod your modem, at the very least, to increase any download or upload speed


I don't think modding the mdem will help with speeds.

BTW, the tcp trick will work only slightly as it just optimizes the settings slightly. You can use this program "Cable nut" which allows you to tweak around 20 parameters. You can even download config files according to your connection and then visit their website to find out if ur settings are optimal.


----------



## vrnoormd (Oct 19, 2005)

Nothing Difference for me


----------



## SystemError (Oct 22, 2005)

If nothing is working ur pc is fasting .... change the topic name to "speeding up download speed"


----------



## deadman (Oct 22, 2005)

What the ....

Its not working

*deadman* _is here_


----------



## choudang (Oct 24, 2005)

take this ..... its works gr8

DSL Speed Version 2.08
Website:*www.dsl-speed.org


----------



## prash007 (Oct 30, 2005)

Not working...


----------



## raj14 (Nov 5, 2005)

i once got 345kBps on Lime Wire Pro, but it was for a short time.


----------



## nitinbose (Nov 7, 2005)

Basically, the registry settings described simply changes your TCP window settings.

TCP transmits packets and expects acknowledgement from the receipient, and if its not obtained, it retransmits the packet(s).

Windowing is a mechanish whereby TCP judges how much data/packets that may be sent at one go, without waiting for acknowledgement.
This varies with your connection, latency etc.

Hence the change described positively affects, and you may notice greater speeds.

However, In any case, its never possible to exceed the capacity assigned to you by your ISP.

regards,

Nitin.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2005)

Thumbs down
it didn't worker


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2005)

Thumbs down
it didn't worker


----------



## Tatti Prashad (Nov 7, 2005)

didn't woked nigga


----------



## siriusb (Nov 9, 2005)

Tatti Prashad said:
			
		

> didn't woked nigga


Man, do you even *know* what that word means? Coz any one that did would've know that it don't apply to any of the ppl on this forum, all of us being Indians.
No one here thinks that you are *uncool* if u don't use abusive slurs. So why try too hard? Trying it only make you look lame.


----------



## selva1966 (Nov 9, 2005)

Tatti Prashad said:
			
		

> didn't woked nigga



Again how a Guest posted  

I Can't see his profile


----------



## DAVIS (Nov 26, 2005)

not working me too!


----------



## Ravi+ish (Nov 27, 2005)

THere is NO NO NO way.. absolutely NO WAY.... any thing can happen with the speed! If you sane enough... don't try!!!


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 27, 2005)

tht registry tweak      


it didnt work for me either


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Nov 27, 2005)

not working


----------

